
International Trends 2020: The Smart Grid - dcunit3d
http://te.xel.io/posts/2017-02-28-international-trends-2020-the-smart-grid.html
======
dcunit3d
This is part two of a series on International Trends that will dominate the
2020's, but involves a bit of speculative futurism. Next up: Space,
Transnationalism and Experimental Governance in the Post-Westphalian era.

There's some invaluable analysis into economic trends here, by the way. So if
you're <ahem> responsible for investment strategy, there's some good ideas
here, but they need data and lots of vetting.

#Kanye2020 I hope you'll vote for me because i'm running for president in
2020!

Part One: [http://te.xel.io/posts/2017-02-28-international-
trends-2020-...](http://te.xel.io/posts/2017-02-28-international-
trends-2020-climate-change.html)

Part Two: [http://te.xel.io/posts/2017-02-28-international-
trends-2020-...](http://te.xel.io/posts/2017-02-28-international-
trends-2020-the-smart-grid.html)

